# Dashboard woodgrain, Best replacement?



## No Goat (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm looking to get a new wood veneer for the dash in my '68 and want your opinions on where to buy one.
OPGi has one but I was more than a little disappointed in the quality of some other stuff I bought there so I'm a little hesitant about them, anyone bought this part from them? Were you happy with it?

So who has the best?

Thanks!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

whatever you do get one that has the aluminum backing plate, after two seasons mine (without) is warping. If ERIC will chime in he can tell you where he got his, know it will be pricey but nicest wood insert i have seen. I plan on redoing mine with a nice burled one when i get in the new shop.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Brian....Wabbit's Woodworks in Texas. Peter Serio (Precision Pontiac) on the Gauge build. Sorry I don't have the links right now. Computer problems wiped out all my "favorites"....:cheers Eric


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

whatever you do get one that has the aluminum backing plate, after two seasons mine (without) is warping.


:agree


less than a year and i have a small ripple by the spedo cutout, I would consider getting one with the backing and fully finished/ stained


----------

